# My new Saulosi



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a pic of my new Saulosi, thanks to Krashy_Cichlids. I'll post some more shots later (just cleaned the tank, so everything is all stirred up)




























Cute little guys aren't they?

Ok, I can't resist. The tank isn't exactly clear yet, but here's a full tank shot. The aquascaping needs a little work, and that ugly internal filter is just there cuz I've been trying to clear up the water a little faster.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

What a rich colour, very nice.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

They look great!! I like the rock u have in your tank!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

awesome color!!!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! The fish seem to like the rock too. (I think it's coral, actually. My tap water is ph 6.6, so I need all the help I can get). The weird thing is, now that the saulosi are in the tank, my acei are starting to color up! Before they were mostly silver with dark bars, but now they're slowly turning purpleish blue.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

cool! take more pictures!! i've got acei too! they're about an inch or so. they're blue is coming out too. i noticed that they'll eat whatever i throw at them. i started feeding them peas...and their poo is coming out nasty looking, all green. looks like caterpillar larvae or something. *shivers*


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great next to the Demosoni....great job!!!!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

That's actually supposed to be an acei (I hope! I've heard some bad things about the aggression levels of demasoni), maybe it's just a weird angle that makes it look like a demasoni.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are acei?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

mine are still pretty young...but that guy's stripes seem pretty prominent. he's got the blue body and the yellow tails...looks like a acei.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting pics, tank looks great and everyone seems to be happy.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

3 saulosi, an acei, the random electric blue that found his way into my tank with the acei, and some temporary residents.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I have another batch on the way for those that like the Saulosi!!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

I finally got around to getting some LED lights for my tank. These are the 'Dioder' LED strips from IKEA. I've just got pics of the white setting, but you can change the colour to pretty much anything you could want (though I do find the white to have a bit too much blue, it makes my fish look a lot more orange than they are normally. I'm not sure what to do about this though). Also, the LEDs aren't as intense as my old lights, so my fish seem to be a lot happier swimming around in the open.

The old lighting









And the new lighting.


----------

